# directions for the ruffled scarf that amyknits is wearing



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

As illustrated in "my pictures"


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I missed this one!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty, Thank you!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thanks


kjcipswich said:


> As illustrated in "my pictures"


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, must have a go at this one, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> As illustrated in "my pictures"


How is your picture titled?


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

sues4hrts said:


> How is your picture titled?


Actually, it's in reply to amyknit's photo, "ruffled scarf". someone wanted the instructions. Thanks


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Would some dear knitting sister explain the 9TH and 13TH line in the redheart ruffled warmer LW2350. The lines are under the heading warmer thank you


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Crosslinking to the Original Post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363385-1.html

The Ravelry link to the free Red Heart pattern - - in case you want to save it to your Ravelry pattern file:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-warmer---wrap

~~~


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Nice scarf.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> Thanks for sharing. I missed this one!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

That's some scarf! Thanks.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for the link.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Crosslinking to the Original Post:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363385-1.html
> 
> ...


*Jessica-Jean has given a great written breakdown instructional for this scarf*

...on page 5 of the other thread, here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363385-5.html

~~~


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. This is a "must" to make.


----------

